# Victims of Domestic Abuse: calling 911 for pizza



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 20, 2019)

Emojies didnt copy well 
Ive seen numerous posts on facebook telling those suffering domestic abuse to call the police asking for pizza to get help.  Numerous police agencies have stated this is not recommended.  If people wouldnt mind sharring this on social media to inform people i would appropriate it. (I made the post in response to the pizza ones)

To those suffering domestic abuse!  
DO NOT call 911 asking for a pizza.  
It is no secret code  and likely to be interpreted as a prank. ‍♂️‍♀️ This is a myth people are spreading for getting help.

Many police departments say to TEXT  if you are unable to speak . You can also say the address quickly, or leave the line open. Some cities are upgrading thier ability to track calls. If you have a child or pet take them to the Dr for being sick , and get help from an employee. ️‍♂️


----------



## jobo (Apr 20, 2019)

yea that's silly, you should call and ask for a bacon sandwich


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 20, 2019)

if your location supports emergency 911 calls dialing the number from a land line will prompt the operator to dispatch a police patrol to the location of that number, even if you hang up right away without saying anything.  they will call back however after the line disconnect.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 20, 2019)

Not going to lie, how does the texting work?       I need a explanation of that, wasn't aware they had the infrastructure for that.

I don't know who actually recommend that, i know people recommend disguising it, but unless the operator opts to send a police car to you to go and ticket you for wasting time that ones not going to work straight up.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> Not going to lie, how does the texting work?       I need a explanation of that, wasn't aware they had the infrastructure for that.



Its a new feature many area are trying to add and update thier systems so they can better track cell calls.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> Not going to lie, how does the texting work?       I need a explanation of that, wasn't aware they had the infrastructure for that.
> 
> I don't know who actually recommend that, i know people recommend disguising it, but unless the operator opts to send a police car to you to go and ticket you for wasting time that ones not going to work straight up.


You seem sure of that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2019)

This is how you contact the police in the UK. 
Contact the police - Police.uk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 21, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> This is how you contact the police in the UK.
> Contact the police - Police.uk


Apropos of another post in this thread, it seems there's also a text option I didn't see on that page: How to silently alert police or an ambulance in an emergency | Metro News


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 21, 2019)

Also apropos of those previous posts, here's what the US FCC says about text-to-911: Text to 911: What You Need To Know


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Apropos of another post in this thread, it seems there's also a text option I didn't see on that page: How to silently alert police or an ambulance in an emergency | Metro News




It's the NGT option that is mentioned in the link from the police site for the hard of hearing, deaf, unable to use speech people not so much the general public.  You have to register first. It's rolled out for disabled people so non disabled are less likely to know about it because it wasn't developed for them. Metro shouldn't be suggesting it's for  general public use.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 21, 2019)

E-services are very different here. With some states close to the size of your whole country distances are very much a challenge. This makes responding to everything even more of a challenge. You start adding in the number of carriers and some inherent "looseness" in regulations and it gets even more challenging. 
Thankfully I have never had to contact 911 from my mobile device. Frankly, I don't know it if would work or not.


----------



## jobo (Apr 21, 2019)

the local pubs have all signed up for a scheme call, " ask for shirley" where someone who feels threatened by a date or admirer, asks 5he bar staff  if they can talk to " shirley"  and the bar staff then look after them and call a taxi etal,

apart from the obvious issue of confusion if you have a shirley working there, I tested it and was just abruptly told I'd got the wrong place, " no shirley here mate" said the stressed and over worked bar maid


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> E-services are very different here. With some states close to the size of your whole country distances are very much a challenge. This makes responding to everything even more of a challenge. You start adding in the number of carriers and some inherent "looseness" in regulations and it gets even more challenging.
> Thankfully I have never had to contact 911 from my mobile device. Frankly, I don't know it if would work or not.




Distance and climate can be a challenge here that's why we have police helicopters and air ambulances. Up in the Highlands and Islands as well the Yorkshire moors, dales, down south in Dartmoor, Exmoor for example, when the weather is bad there may be no way of reaching someone who needs help. When the weather is good it can still take hours so while we are a small country it doesn't mean we get the emergency services quicker than you do. Not everywhere here has good or even any mobile phone coverage.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 21, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Its a new feature many area are trying to add and update thier systems so they can better track cell calls.



Must be really new.   I don't think many places in England have that implemented.

(i had this written before hand, i wasnt going to say how you do and don't contact police in every country though)




gpseymour said:


> You seem sure of that.



In terms of latter, codes only work if both parties know what it is and can decipher it, so unless the person in question asks a question you can reply yes to, your pretty screwed.       I would think anyone would understand that as the most basic code rule. (and which child hasn't tried to make a code or gone through the "spy" stage. )



> This is how you contact the police in the UK.


 @Tez3 


The slightly amusing thing about that is, i looked at it ages ago, and since im not hearing disabled i zoned out to the number etc as i would dial 999, 112 or 101.   I definitely recall looking on that page.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2019)

Rat said:


> Must be really new.   I don't think many places in England have that implemented.
> 
> (i had this written before hand, i wasnt going to say how you do and don't contact police in every country though)
> 
> ...



Mountain & Hill Walking Safety Emergency Procedures – 999 or 112 – which is best


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Mountain & Hill Walking Safety Emergency Procedures – 999 or 112 – which is best



Flares and lots of shiny objects when the phone inevitably doesn't work and they send aircraft and people to look for you.   

Anyway carry on with the rest of it, i forgot they provided the text function due to deaf persons.

edit: interesting read anyway.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 21, 2019)

Calling 911 (or whatever the appropriate number is; 911 isn't universal even in the US) "creatively" can work -- but it relies on a call taker figuring out what's up.  Texting 911 can work... if you can text AND the 911 center supports the tech.  An open line will 911 call, in the US, will get a police response, especially if the call taker can hear something of what's going on in the background.

Bottom line... if you're in trouble, and can't make an open/overt 911 call, but do get to make some sort of call... you don't lose a lot by trying.  But don't get too cute with it.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 21, 2019)

jks9199 said:


> Calling 911 (or whatever the appropriate number is; 911 isn't universal even in the US) "creatively" can work -- but it relies on a call taker figuring out what's up.  Texting 911 can work... if you can text AND the 911 center supports the tech.  An open line will 911 call, in the US, will get a police response, especially if the call taker can hear something of what's going on in the background.
> 
> Bottom line... if you're in trouble, and can't make an open/overt 911 call, but do get to make some sort of call... you don't lose a lot by trying.  But don't get too cute with it.


I agree. I feel the better safe than sorry approach is best and to err on the side of safety. Errant/unnecessary calls could be a bigger part of the problem. When someone figures that one out they will be a very rich person. I do think it should be a universal number and not some inconsistently used and more so misunderstood code.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 21, 2019)

Rat said:


> Flares and lots of shiny objects when the phone inevitably doesn't work and they send aircraft and people to look for you.
> 
> Anyway carry on with the rest of it, i forgot they provided the text function due to deaf persons.
> 
> edit: interesting read anyway.



Personal locator beacon.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2019)

Rat said:


> Flares and lots of shiny objects when the phone inevitably doesn't work and they send aircraft and people to look for you.
> 
> Anyway carry on with the rest of it, i forgot they provided the text function due to deaf persons.
> 
> edit: interesting read anyway.




Too many people go for bimble's up hills, moors and mountains, dressed in light clothes and wearing trainers even flip flops, no idea about the weather, the conditions or even that a mobile phone most likely won't work due to no signal and guess what, no signal no GPS so they get lost. It's the mountain and fell rescue teams nightmare, rescuing people who really should not be where they are.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 22, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Personal locator beacon.


I have wondered just how precise they are. Is it really within a few feet?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 22, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have wondered just how precise they are. Is it really within a few feet?



I would be happy within a couple of hundred meters. 

But no idea.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 23, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I would be happy within a couple of hundred meters.
> 
> But no idea.


What do people do when they go off into the Outback? We often read stories about backpackers etc getting lost and dying because they are lost etc.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 23, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have wondered just how precise they are. Is it really within a few feet?



Like pretty much anything else, it depends. PLBs are becoming quite common for divers in remote areas, especially in areas of high current. 
The PLB broadcasts a signal that the communications satellites can use to locate it to within a couple of miles. They also broadcast a  low power beacon. Once rescuers are within that couple mile radius, a directional antennae is used to triangulate the PLB.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> What do people do when they go off into the Outback? We often read stories about backpackers etc getting lost and dying because they are lost etc.



Yeah. Happens a bit. 
Bushwalking safety | NSW National Parks

You can get a free plb off the cops in some places.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 23, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Like pretty much anything else, it depends. PLBs are becoming quite common for divers in remote areas, especially in areas of high current.
> The PLB broadcasts a signal that the communications satellites can use to locate it to within a couple of miles. They also broadcast a  low power beacon. Once rescuers are within that couple mile radius, a directional antennae is used to triangulate the PLB.


We do something similar in water applications in very rural areas. A Yagi antennae plumes a signal high in the atmosphere and a VHS antenna grabs the signal.


----------

